# Growing out cages.



## 3rdgenfarmer91 (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm looking at some cages from kluburtanz.com they are 18x24x14 for about $62.50 they are sturdy and can e stacked up to 3 high with preset areas for feeders and also waste trays. Is that a pretty good sized cage for growing out medium rabbits? I'm torn between new Zealand's and American chinchillas at the moment. Also will these work for my doe and buck or should I get bigger cages for them?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Oct 24, 2013)

I think they would be fine for medium sized rabbits! Depending how many you plan to grow out per cage. I have found that if they have good room to move around they gain faster.
Those cages would work for your buck and doe as well, but would be a bit small for the doe with the kits.


----------



## animalmom (Oct 24, 2013)

Keeping in mind that every rabbit breeder has his or her own preferences...

I would not get a 14" high cage for a meat rabbit.  I think it is too short.  My preference is 18", and I raise Cali/NZ and Altex which are nice sized meat rabbits.

Have you looked at Bass Equipment's web site?  bassequipment.com  I got my grow out cage from them.  It is 4' x 4' x 18" and works well for me.  I put the entire litter in the cage when they kits are 6 weeks old.

There's an outfit in San Diego that you may want to check out... KW Cages, kwcages.com.  They have some real nice product and are reasonably priced and nice to work with.  Their Rabbittech systems are very nice, I have one of their 8 cage setups.  Bass has something very similar, but the cages are only 16" high.


----------



## sawfish99 (Oct 24, 2013)

I would not use cages that size for any of the uses you propose.  Our Am Chins are in nominally about 8sqft of cage space for bucks and does.  Growing litters we prefer 10sqft.  The cage you described is 3sqft.  

For reference, our transport carriers (to go to the fairs/shows) for Am Chins are at least 18"x9".


----------



## 3rdgenfarmer91 (Oct 24, 2013)

So we would be safe with say a 3'x3'x18" for both all breeds from new zeleands to american chinchillas to full Rex?


----------



## sawfish99 (Oct 24, 2013)

3rdgenfarmer91 said:
			
		

> So we would be safe with say a 3'x3'x18" for both all breeds from new zeleands to american chinchillas to full Rex?


Yes.  That would be a versatile size.


----------



## 3rdgenfarmer91 (Oct 24, 2013)

I can not thank everyone on this website enough. With out you guys id probably have spent a lot of money on stuff I couldn't use


----------



## CritterMom68 (Nov 12, 2013)

Just for info.  These are the recent minimum cage size guidelines that ARBA  recommended for the care of rabbits and cavies in accordance with the Animal Welfare Act (AWA).  It gives a nice starting point for minimum cage sizes for the different breeds and situations.


----------



## VickieB (Nov 12, 2013)

I have read that you might not want to go deeper than 30 inches, because it makes it harder to reach a rabbit you're trying to pull out. My cages are 36x30 and I find, even at it being just 2 1/2 feet deep, that it can be very hard sometimes to reach a rabbit. I've had to literally put my head into the cage to reach the rabbit if it's in a corner.

(There's always something, isn't there...  )


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 14, 2013)

VickieB said:


> I have read that you might not want to go deeper than 30 inches, because it makes it harder to reach a rabbit you're trying to pull out. My cages are 36x30 and I find, even at it being just 2 1/2 feet deep, that it can be very hard sometimes to reach a rabbit. I've had to literally put my head into the cage to reach the rabbit if it's in a corner.
> 
> (There's always something, isn't there...  )



I hear you on that!!!


----------



## Citylife (Nov 21, 2013)

All my cages for mothers and grow outs for NZW's are 36x36x18.  They are large rabbits and need plenty of room.  Taller cages are also required IMO.  Good luck with your bunnies.


----------



## Andrei (Nov 21, 2013)

3rdgenfarmer91 said:


> 18x24x14
> Is that a pretty good sized cage for growing out medium rabbits?



Too small.
A litter of 8 you move in when they are 10 - 12 weeks old and they grow until are ready for the freezer.
Need 36X24 for that at least.


----------

